# Fakes for sale on ebay again :(



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just thought you should have a heads up people are again casting up GW stuff and selling them on ebay, though to be honest why anyone would even consider buying from this guy is beyond me.Seems GW legal have taken there eye off ebay again.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/2010sbucasting/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

anyway make sure what your buying is legit


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

Is that plaster of Paris for the landraider doors? wtf?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's rough molding into a resin cast. I would never buy materials like this, it's clearly a cast. Some are much higher quality, looking forge-world in quality, and it's very hard to tell. Buyer beware!


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

As some one who has worked with resin i can honestly say they are a Polyurethane Fast Cast Resin. And they certainly are of a very poor quality with the amount of air bubbles in then. They would be a little tougher as long as he is storing the resin properly and not using a filler to pack out the resin. The stuff forge world and GW use is a special Polyurethane resin as i have sent parts away to get the resin matched to use with some custom bases and stuff but no one can supply it cheap enough. I really cant wait for GW to spot him and take him to the cleaners as he has sold a lot of repos of Forge world stuff looking at his feed back


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I kind of wish someone would cast the old 4th edition and earlier Fantasy Battle Greater Daemons. I really like them as a basis for Daemon Princes and Heralds. Pretty close to the perfect size for either one if you consider that Skulltaker and The Masque come on the 40mm round bases.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, casting ANYTING is illegal, even if they don't produce it anymore. Which is a shame.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

To be fair, I don't see why people want to buy it anyway. They look complete shit.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Cause people are fools sometimes, and really dig a "deal".


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

They look bloody horrible. If I got something of that standard from FW I'd want my money back. I can't believe people actually buy this shit.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Not only is the product terrible, but so is his spelling.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Man that stuff looks God aufull. :angry:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I suspect English is not his primary language.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Reported to ebay


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

wouldn't of been too bad if they actually had some talent making fakes, cus to be honest I wouldn't care if something I bought was fake if the quality was as good as the original, MY money comes before my consideration towards companies


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

These guys are the same as the fake insurance claimsters.

Every claim made or fake sold by these arseholes increases the unit price to those of us who'll play by the rules.

I hope his next shit is a hedgehog :angry:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

fett14622 said:


> Reported to ebay


sheeeeeeeeeeee-t, an optimist on a forum :shok:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Eh, it could be worse. I came across some resin Grey Knights once. The guy's just casting bitz instead of whole models. While it's still illegal, it's not... as bad, I suppose.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

He could have been misspelling on purpose so as to avoid the GW enforcers. They probably just look for Blood Angels not Blud Angels, Blod Angels, BloodAngels and so forth.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If GW doesn't have a full time staffer prowling ebay for anything with the word "bits" in it, they're not defending their IP as strongly as I think they are.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah those look horrible. We had a guy some years ago selling Cadians he cast at home out of what looked like melted down fishing waits... They sucked really bad as well.


----------



## Sandshrew (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess some people are looking for any way to make a quick buck, some casts are hard to tell though, especially with the old armourcast titans which are hard to find any point of reference on as is.


----------

